# Tourist visa for 21 year old female



## desiboy89 (Nov 18, 2013)

My sister wants to visit my wife and myself in Dubai next month. She is 22 years old, with an Indian passport,

I've read that there is a rule that single women under the age of 25 are not issued tourist visas if they are visiting on their own. Is this true? If so, can I sponsor her? What's the procedure for that?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

As her brother - yes, you can sponsor her visa.
There are minimum salary requirements and need to submit a deposit. 
Information easily available through Google. The key documents are your own documents (passport, EID, labour contract) and her documents (passport, photos). Go to any immigration office (e.g. the one in Jafiliya), go to a typing center/ information desk, and they will guide you.


----------



## desiboy89 (Nov 18, 2013)

rsinner said:


> As her brother - yes, you can sponsor her visa.
> There are minimum salary requirements and need to submit a deposit.
> Information easily available through Google. The key documents are your own documents (passport, EID, labour contract) and her documents (passport, photos). Go to any immigration office (e.g. the one in Jafiliya), go to a typing center/ information desk, and they will guide you.


Thanks for the prompt reply. Is there any way she can get a visit visa on her own though? I've heard that if you fly Emirates, they arrange the visa for you?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

desiboy89 said:


> Thanks for the prompt reply. Is there any way she can get a visit visa on her own though? I've heard that if you fly Emirates, they arrange the visa for you?


She can apply online for a visa through an Emirates or Etihad (and through Indigo/Jet/ AIr Arabia/ Fly Dubai - may not be online for these).

Not sure if being a young woman travelling alone is an issue.

Your sponsoring her visa is relatively easy (apart from the hassle of visiting the immigration office) - unless she is not your sister (which you will have to prove e.g. through the same parents' name in the passports)


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

rsinner said:


> She can apply online for a visa through an Emirates or Etihad (and through Indigo/Jet/ AIr Arabia/ Fly Dubai - may not be online for these).
> 
> Not sure if being a young woman travelling alone is an issue.


It is an issue.

I had a then-19 year old female family member whose Emirates flight was delayed resulting in an overnight stop, but they would not sponsor her visa as she was traveling without a male relative. She had to sleep at the airport until the next day's flight.


----------

